# Which lizards are easy to breed? :/



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

HELLO,

I want to breed lizards and i would like a lizard that is easy to care for and to have babies that would make quite alot of money?
I have had lizards before,

kind regards,

joe


----------



## vanilla freak (Aug 13, 2011)

reptile1234 said:


> HELLO,
> 
> I want to breed lizards and i would like a lizard that is easy to care for and to have babies that would make quite alot of money?
> I have had lizards before,
> ...


i dont think ul find one anything that is big money making is always harder not easier


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If a lizard existed that met your specifications, everyone on this site would be rich 

Unless you're breeding either large scale, or high end / rare / hard to breed animals, you're unlikely to make much "profit". The majority of people who breed do so because they enjoy the process, get pleasure out of the babies - and the income covers some of the costs of feeding, electricity, upgrading housing etc. for the parents.

Very few people make any profit at all, and generally those that do are those breeding rare, unusual, hard to breed, or high end animals, or people who do it professionally and sell a large number of animals at shows or to wholesalers etc.

If you're looking to make money out of reptiles, without having to put a lot of knowledge, time (years) and money into it in the first place, I'm sorry, it's just not going to happen.

I'm sure if you tell people what you've kept before, why you don't have those anymore, what your space, time and budget limitations are they can recommend some species you can research keeping.


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

thanks guys, and i didn't mean for it to sound that way :blush: haha
would something like a veiled chameleon or bearded dragon be ok?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Both are rather easy to keep and breed, but hatchling beardies and yemens eat you out of house and home as they require plenty of livefood as babys, deffinatly no profit to be made.

As Athravan said there not much money to be made breeding lizards unless you put lots of money into the high end stuff before anyone else does. Your best to get an animal you'd enjoy owning, then hatching eggs and raising babys are part of the enjoyment of owning those animals.


----------

